# New building code Fargo, ND says Daycares must have tub-showers



## mark handler (Aug 13, 2016)

New building code Fargo, ND says Daycares must have tub-showers
http://www.wday.com/news/4081962-new-building-code-says-daycares-must-have-tub-showers
Fargo, ND (WDAY News) - The owners of new daycares in Fargo, are shaking their heads over new rules on showers and tubs.

A "Building Inspections" code in the City of Fargo is now requiring Daycare centers to include a shower-tub in their building plans, but the daycares say, they don't need it and don't want it.

Kids Beeing Kids Childcare center in Fargo, is in its first summer of business.

It's brand new with room for 56.

Imagine the surprise when owner Paul Pflipsen heard he needed to install a tub-shower,

"It is all cleaned, sanitized, but it has never been used," said Pflipsen, "General contractor says it is on the code, the plumbing code."

As part of a city of Fargo Inspections rule.

In fact, the tub shower takes up valuable square footage, meaning, fewer kids and fewer dollars.

Daycare centers have raised the issue with the city; do showers and tubs belong in this setting? Are staff comfortable? Are parents?

"A lot of parents are not comfortable with it, it is a liability, and it has never been a need before, but now when we are building facilities to help with the shortage they are requiring a tub-shower," said Pflipsen.

Now the new rule is not being influenced by the state or the county, but the city of Fargo.

"Asked the county and the health inspector and they knew nothing about it," said Pflipsen.

The city's response at a public meeting recently said; "Just because the health department doesn't require it, doesn't mean building code cannot require the shower," said Bruce Taralson, Fargo Building Inspector.

Even Cass County which oversees the licensing and enforcement of rules had no knowledge of the new city of Fargo plumbing code.

Experts question the common sense issue here.

"When you are looking at bathing a child, some of the staff are 16, 17-years-old, when you are that age the liability, the safety and sanitation all comes into play," said Coreen Ruona, Cass County Social Services.

There is talk this code requirement may go statewide impacting new daycares across North Dakota.

The city is being more lenient to daycares that only have children toddler age and up, no infants.

Calls to the Faro City Inspection office on Tuesday for comment were not returned


----------



## Msradell (Aug 13, 2016)

Logically it would make more sense to prohibit them instead of requiring them! Especially when you look at the safety side of things.


----------



## ICE (Aug 14, 2016)

Msradell said:


> Logically it would make more sense to prohibit them instead of requiring them! Especially when you look at the safety side of things.


I agree with you .... a mop sink is all that's needed for hosing down toddlers.


----------



## fatboy (Aug 14, 2016)

Crazy............nothing good could come of this.


----------



## cda (Aug 14, 2016)

I wonder if it specifies Size????


https://www.startpage.com/do/search


----------

